# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Καραβολατρικό ταξίδι στην Σάμη με το Κεφαλονιά

## Thanasis89

Λίγα λόγια για ένα μικρό μα τόσο όμορφο ταξιδάκι στην Κεφαλονιά. Πλοίο μας το Κεφαλονιά. Από πρωί πρωί μαζευτήκαμε εγώ, ο Μάνος και ο Γιώργος (Trakman) ερχόμενος από Κρήτη, στον Πειραιά. Δεν πέρασε μισή ώρα και είχαμε ήδη ξεκινήσει για Πάτρα. Φτάνουμε προς το μεσημεράκι εκεί και παραλαμβάνουμε και το τέταρτο μέλος της τέλειας παρέας μας, την Αλκυόνη. Το ρολόι δείχνει 12.30 και ήδη τα χειριστήρια κρατούν την θέση πρόσω στην γέφυρα του πλοίου. Η ώρα πέρασε με καλή κουβεντούλα και μερικές φωτογραφίσεις εν πλω. Κατά τις 15.00 "ξανοίγουμε" τον όρμο της Σάμης. Το τοπίο μαγευτικό, η εικόνα που είδαν τα μάτια μας είναι τέλεια αποτυπωμενή στον φακό του Μάνου και του Γιώργου (τον δικό μου ας τον αφήσουμε καλύτερα καθώς άραζε στο σαλόνι... τεμπελιάσματα βλέπετε). Στις 15.30 το πλοίο έχει δέσει και εμείς μετά από λίγο στεκόμαστε στο λιμάνι για να απαθανατίσουμε την αναχώρισή του. Περνάει η ώρα με λίγο φαί και κλασσικά ατελείωτο καλαμπούρι... Να σου πάλι λοιπόν η πρωταγωνίστρια του ταξιδιού μας, το "Κεφαλονιά" αρχίζει να φαίνεται πάλι, ερχόμενο από Ιθάκη τώρα. Ώρα επιβίβασης 17.00 το απόγευμα. Χωρίς καμία καθυστέρηση, παρά τον κόσμο, το πλοίο ακολουθεί το πρόγραμμα και μας πέρνει μαζί του πίσω στην Πάτρα. Μετά από μια έντονη φωτογραφική εμπειρία στα καταστρώματα του πλοίου η πλώρη μας έχει ήδη αρχίσει να κάνει τις δικές της φιγούρες μέσα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας... Και κάπου εδώ έτσι απλά, ήρεμα μα τόσο ωραία τελείωσε το ταξίδι μας. 

Η ωραιότερη στιγμή του ταξιδιού... Καμιά ώρα μετά την αναχώρισή μας και έχοντας συνεχή επικοινωνία με τον πιο "αξιόπιστο" ανταποκριτή μας στο AIS (ονόματα δεν λέμε οικογένειες δεν θίγουμε)  :Very Happy: , και ενώ χαζεύω έξω από το παράθυρο φωνάζω ξαφνικά σαν τον τρελό "Το champion, το champion..." μου λέει εκείνη την στιγμή ο Μάνος σαστισμένος "Πουν' το ;" και του λέω "Πέρασε !" Τρέχουμε έξω σαν του τρελούς και το προλαβαίνουμε σε κάποιες ωραίες δευτερόπρυμες λήψεις.

DSC06416.jpg

Αυτά... Πέρασα απλά τέλεια ! Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στα παιδιά και συνάμα στην νοητή παρέα μας...

----------


## Appia_1978

Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που σας άρεσε τόσο πολύ το ταξίδι με το Κεφαλονιά :grin:
Τα γλυκά τα δοκιμάσατε; :mrgreen:




> Λίγα λόγια για ένα μικρό μα τόσο όμορφο ταξιδάκι στην Κεφαλονιά. Πλοίο μας το Κεφαλονιά. Από πρωί πρωί μαζευτήκαμε εγώ, ο Μάνος και ο Γιώργος (Trakman) ερχόμενος από Κρήτη, στον Πειραιά. Δεν πέρασε μισή ώρα και είχαμε ήδη ξεκινήσει για Πάτρα. Φτάνουμε προς το μεσημεράκι εκεί και παραλαμβάνουμε και το τέταρτο μέλος της τέλειας παρέας μας, την Αλκυόνη. Το ρολόι δείχνει 12.30 και ήδη τα χειριστήρια κρατούν την θέση πρόσω στην γέφυρα του πλοίου. Η ώρα πέρασε με καλή κουβεντούλα και μερικές φωτογραφίσεις εν πλω. Κατά τις 15.00 "ξανοίγουμε" τον όρμο της Σάμης. Το τοπίο μαγευτικό, η εικόνα που είδαν τα μάτια μας είναι τέλεια αποτυπωμενή στον φακό του Μάνου και του Γιώργου (τον δικό μου ας τον αφήσουμε καλύτερα καθώς άραζε στο σαλόνι... τεμπελιάσματα βλέπετε). Στις 15.30 το πλοίο έχει δέσει και εμείς μετά από λίγο στεκόμαστε στο λιμάνι για να απαθανατίσουμε την αναχώρισή του. Περνάει η ώρα με λίγο φαί και κλασσικά ατελείωτο καλαμπούρι... Να σου πάλι λοιπόν η πρωταγωνίστρια του ταξιδιού μας, το "Κεφαλονιά" αρχίζει να φαίνεται πάλι, ερχόμενο από Ιθάκη τώρα. Ώρα επιβίβασης 17.00 το απόγευμα. Χωρίς καμία καθυστέρηση, παρά τον κόσμο, το πλοίο ακολουθεί το πρόγραμμα και μας πέρνει μαζί του πίσω στην Πάτρα. Μετά από μια έντονη φωτογραφική εμπειρία στα καταστρώματα του πλοίου η πλώρη μας έχει ήδη αρχίσει να κάνει τις δικές τις φιγούρες μέσα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας... Και κάπου εδώ έτσι απλά, ήρεμα μα τόσο ωραία τελείωσε το ταξίδι μας. 
> 
> Η ωραιότερη στιγμή του ταξιδιού... Καμιά ώρα μετά την αναχώρισή μας και έχοντας συνεχή επικοινωνία με τον πιο "αξιόπιστο" ανταποκριτή μας στο AIS (ονόματα δεν λέμε οικογένειες δεν θίγουμε) , και ενώ χαζεύω έξω από το παράθυρο φωνάζω ξαφνικά σαν τον τρελό "Το champion, το champion..." μου λέει εκείνη την στιγμή ο Μάνος σαστισμένος "Πουν' το ;" και του λέω "Πέρασε !" Τρέχουμε έξω σαν του τρελούς και το προλαβαίνουμε σε κάποιες ωραίες δευτερόπρυμες λήψεις.
> 
> DSC06416.jpg
> 
> Αυτά... Πέρασα απλά τέλεια ! Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στα παιδιά και συνάμα στην νοητή παρέα μας...

----------


## Thanasis89

Αλκυόνη τα γλυκά τα δοκιμάσαμε ;  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Όπως είπε και ο Θανάσης ήταν ένα ταξίδι που αποφασίσθηκε να γίνει με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες απο όλους μας...κοινώς τραβάτε μας κι ας κλαίμε...
Έτσι λίγα λεπτά μετά τις 12.30 αφήναμε πίσω μας το λιμάνι της Πάτρας...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85925

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85926

*..το ταξίδι πολύ καλό και με συναντήσεις για φωτογραφίες κατά τη διάρκεια του...
Λίγο μετά τις 15.00 αρχίσαμε να βλέπουμε τον προορισμό μας...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85927

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85928

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85929

----------


## vinman

*..που δεν ήταν άλλος απο την πανέμορφη Σάμη της κεφαλλονιάς....όπου και φτάσαμε στις 15.30....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85930

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85931

*...και αφού αποβιβασθήκαμε και τραβήξαμε μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85932

*...είδαμε και το Κεφαλλονιά να αναχωρεί για Ιθάκη και συνεχίσαμε για ένα ταβερνάκι να τιμπήσουμε κάτι με πολύ γέλιο και κουβεντούλα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85933

*...μέχρι να έρθει και πάλι το πλοίο ένα τέταρτο πριν τις 17.00 να μας παραλάβει για το ταξίδι της επιστροφής...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85934

----------


## vinman

*..επιβιβασθήκαμε...βγήκαμε στο πρύμιο κατάστρωμα...και οι μηχανές μας ξαναπήραν φωτιά απαθανατίζοντας το μοναδικά όμορφο τοπίο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85936

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85937

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85938

*...και λίγα λεπτά μετά τις 17.00 ήδη είχαμε αναχωρήσει αφήνοντας πίσω το όμορφο νησί της Κεφαλλονιάς μετά την σύντομη επίσκεψη μας σ'αυτό..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85939

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85940

----------


## vinman

*...η διαδρομή και πάλι υπέροχη...και οι συναντήσεις με αγαπημένα πλοία πάρα πολλές...!!
Περίπου στις 19.15 το λιμάνι της Πάτρας άρχισε να φαίνεται και βέβαια να ξεχωρίζει το τεράστιο σε μέγεθος Cruise Europa...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85942

*...και λίγο αργότερα η γέφυρα που συνδέει το Ρίο με το Αντίριο....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85943

*...φυσικά δεν θα μπορούσαν να λείψουν φωτογραφίες απο την μαναδική δύση του Πατραικού...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85944

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85945

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85946

----------


## vinman

*...η ώρα έχει ήδη πάει 19.45...το πλοίο έχει μπεί ήδη στην Πάτρα και βρίσκουμε ευκαιρία για δύο τελευταίες φωτογραφίες...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85947

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85948

*Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω μέσα απο την καρδιά μου τον Γιώργο,τον Θανάση και την Αντριάννα για την μοναδική παρέα τους και να τους υποσχεθώ πως τα καλύτερα έρχονται...*

----------


## Super Jet

υπεροχες! μπραβο!

----------


## Karolos

_Τί το ήθελα και άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή μέσα στην νύκτα ;
Καλά να πάθω.
¶ντε τώρα να κοιμηθώ μετά από τέτοιους φωτογραφικούς κανονιοβολισμούς, εσύ αδελφάκι μου δεν μας άφησες να πάρουμε ανάσα.
Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ε Σ........._ _φίλε μου vinman_

----------

